# OTA audio problem with 211



## Bama Mac (May 12, 2004)

I am just wondering if anyone else is having issues with losing audio completely on the OTA channels? This seems to happen to me on a regular basis here lately and I have no clue on what's causing it.    

To get the audio to return I simply do a soft reboot with the power button on the fron of the receiver.


----------



## jtthirty (Jan 13, 2006)

I haven't had audio issues (yet), but I have had video freeze ups with my OTA channels. I just recently (my posts are floating around) put up an OTA to pull in the Houston locals that are 66 miles away. After adjusting and peaking my angle to the antenna farm, I was receiving a consistent 85 signal strength on the channels. The past couple of nights have been stellar, with only a blip here and there. Tonight, though, FOX was just freeze frame city. So, I tried CBS, NBC and ABC with the same results. I figured that it was back to the drawing board with the OTA. I'd read on a different forum where a fellow said he felt pretty sure that the 211/411 receivers had issues that caused the freeze ups. After reading your post, I thought that maybe a soft re-boot would straighten out the freeze ups tonight, so I tried it and it worked. Every channels is coming in great right now. So, there seems to be something buggy with the OTA scenario. Oh and there is a delay between the OTA audio and the SD channel's audio. Anyway---

See ya--
Rick


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Bama Mac said:


> I am just wondering if anyone else is having issues with losing audio completely on the OTA channels? This seems to happen to me on a regular basis here lately and I have no clue on what's causing it.
> 
> To get the audio to return I simply do a soft reboot with the power button on the fron of the receiver.


I'm experiencing the same thing.


----------



## Bama Mac (May 12, 2004)

logray said:


> I'm experiencing the same thing.


Glad to finally know I am not alone on this issue.


----------

